

New fun music web app I built - Billboard.fm: Listen to all the hits since 1946 - billboardfm
http://billboard.fm
Billboard.fm is ultimate radio web app to listen to the top hits from all the decades including the 1940s, 1950s, 1960s, 1970s, 1980s, 1990s, 2000s and 2010s all in one easy page.&#60;p&#62;Ever wonder what was popular the year you were born? Check it out!
======
billboardfm
Please let me know what you think. I kept it very simple to start with. I have
two versions. One where play loads object (playlist) in div without changing
pages, but then you can't share different years with your friends.

Any tips or ideas? I was thinking about incorporating history of the year into
each page.

